# Subs needed Nassau & Suffolk...Plowing & Shoveling



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Its that time of year again. We are collecting work and looking for subs for the 07-08 season. We need Plowers and Shovelers, we run more than one crew for just walkways so you dont need a plow truck, for both Nassau and Suffolk. We have alot of commercial work and some retail.

We need serious experienced workers and we pay a fair rate( I started as a sub). 
Please email me at [email protected]
Please include area you can work; equipment; experience availability.(i.e. after work I can plow or I am off when it snows.)


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

bump...........NOBODY???


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Is this thing working????? It was pretty cold today....you know what comes next?


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*Nassau County*

Where are the Nassau guys...I have a lot of response in Suffolk, thanks guys.

Where are the Nassau subs? Even Eastern Queeens, Floral Park and North shore too.

We need plowers and shovelers too.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha... no Nassau here, but you know where to find us if you need us. How did you make out on that lead?


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*thanks*

I put in bids on all four. Hoping to get them along with someone to do them. You know how it goes. Its getting really late to still have bids out


----------

